# U2



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

This is probably going to upset some people here, but I am sick to death of hearing about how great U2 are every 5 five fucking minutes in the media. They are on everything at the momment - Radio 1, backing music to trailers on the TV, Apple adverts, shop stereos and in the papers.

There 'were' shite, they 'still' are shite and their music is shite!

Fucking pikeys!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> There 'were' shite, they 'still' are shite and their music is shite!


Spot on. That boner guy's totally up his own arse too.


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

Yeah, right on!

Never liked em. Their music is too political for my liking. Never mix the two.
Their new one 'Vertigo' is growing on me though.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

phil said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > There 'were' shite, they 'still' are shite and their music is shite!
> ...


Ditto - minus a couple of old songs - but super group - nah - super hype aye


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I do rather like them - and the new album is good....

But Bono does get on my tits


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

They even have there own ipod.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> They even have there own ipod.


Yeah so does virtually all the rest of the world.....how common


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

It looks like Bono has got dentures in on the band aid 20 video


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> They even have there own ipod.


Well theres proof positive then , Just four more fools who have been taken in by the hype of the ipod. Looks and keeping up with the jones` rather than going for sound quality. But I don`t suppose they would have to actually buy theres , so perhaps they are not as daft as some ?. :?:


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Fucking pikeys!


OK, so you don't like their music but where do you get this from?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Looks and keeping up with the jones` rather than going for sound quality


The TT of the Portable audio world then 

What's wrong with the iPod anyway. As one of the 'fools' who bought one to use at work it does for me. Running lossless files and a decent pair of phones it's certainly acceptably good. No comparison to my Naim stuff at home but i like it


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > Looks and keeping up with the jones` rather than going for sound quality
> 
> 
> The TT of the Portable audio world then
> ...


Agree 100%

With regards to U2 they are a quality band. Quality musicians who have remained at the top of their game for over 20 years! Some of their more recent stuff I wasn't so keen on - but fair play to them for not just pumping out the same old stuff year after year.

Saying that, The Unforgettable Fire is my favourite of their albums. Absolutely superb. War is a classic too.

They played 'I will follow' on Jonathan Ross the other night - their first every single release. Despite it's age it sounded as fresh as ever. The mark of quality and timeless songwriting.

They have been one of the biggest bands on the planet for years - so it goes without saying they are going to get loads of media coverage following a new release. The media aren't stupid - U2 are big business.

Damian


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> They are on everything at the momment - Radio 1, backing music to trailers on the TV, Apple adverts, shop stereos and in the papers.


They wouldn't have a new album out by any chance would they :roll:

Oh yeah, so they do :wink:

(and it's a good listen too)

They have the power/influence to create as much hype as possible whenever they want to make a few (million) quid - personally I've always liked their music so I don't mind one bit - Bono does have his head up his arse but he's a top performer.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I quite like some of the sounds they have made! Some of their videos can be quite good also.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

snaxo said:


> [They played 'I will follow' on Jonathan Ross the other night - their first every single release.


I thought "Fire" was their first single, I remember when it came out 

They have done some good stuff "Under a Blood Red Sky" is a class live album, but the later stuff i haven't been too keen on

and why the fuck can't Bono just admit he needs glasses instead of wearing those pathetic wrap around trying to be shades all the time :x


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Joegod said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking pikeys!
> ...


Not seen the film 'Snatch' then?

If you have, there's your answer.

If you haven't, watch it, and there's your answer.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I love their music and I have loads of their CDs 

Political? Yes, nought wrong with that in my opinion [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
So is Red Plasic Bag, but they are a lot more explicite!!!! 
(For the ones who don't know: RPB is Barbados' own very political singer/band and they are banned by the local government from time to time because of their lyrics. I still go and see them when ever I can)


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Not really one of my fave bands, but they do continue to produce quality product, unlike the hands-in-air wave-a-glo-stick superstar DJ shite that thankfully is now on the wane.

Bono may be overly pompous arse, but he is aware that his mass-market appeal opens doors to world leaders that other pressure groups can only dream about. Without his lobbying I am sure the current spate of third world debt cancellation wouldn't be happenning. I have to take my hat off to someone who balances his fame with his social repsonsibilities.



> Joegod wrote:
> kmpowell wrote:
> Fucking pikeys!
> 
> ...


Luckily I'm not too sensitive about my ethnicity otherwise I'd be upset by your low-IQ negative racial stereotyping against the Irish. As it is I'll settle with calling you a cider swilling hay-munching yokel :wink: :roll:


----------



## Joegod (Aug 25, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Joegod said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I have seen Snatch, but that doesn't explain why you consider U2 to be 'Pikeys'. I sincerely hope it's not because they are Irish.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Joegod said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Come on then Mr Powell enlighten us as to the centre of your Musical Universe - if its anything like the rest of your self opinionated crap it won't be worth wiping my backside on !! And when you've told us perhaps you could consider if your choice will still be going strong in 20 years time - somehow I very much doubt it !!

As for the comment about Pikeys - well it defies comment - Pathetic doesnt even start, you may not like U2 but I think youve just won the most banal comment on the forum this year with your latest bit of dysentry.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: There best album in a while :wink:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

Does pikey mean Irish?

I didn't think so. 
I thought it meant our friends that live anywhere for free & pay no tax - without reference to where their ancestors came from.

Would be interested where the word comes though - anyone?

Also diddy-coy while you're at it...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Slang for Irish gypsy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I fucking hate pikeys.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> - if its anything like the rest of your self opinionated crap it won't be worth wiping my backside on !! And when you've told us perhaps you could consider if your choice will still be going strong in 20 years time - somehow I very much doubt it !!


Would you wipe your backside with any of these 'tunes' previously recommended by KMP?

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=18704&highlight=tune

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...art=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=tune

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=16989&highlight=tune

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=15551&highlight=tune

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbb...art=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=tune










:wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

mittya said:


> Would be interested where the word comes though - anyone?
> 
> Also diddy-coy while you're at it...





random web source 1 said:


> It seems anybody can be a gypsy but a pikey is the genuine article. In other words pikies are the ones who go back to the romanies and gypsies their modern Irish imitators. So the film Snatch is incorrect, it's not in wide spread use in London and Brad Pitt's mob were gypsies not pikeys.


but..



a.n. other said:


> You are right that the term Pikey is generally used by people from Kent, BUT....you have it around the wrong way. GYPSIES are the people with Romani descendents, and Pikeys can be anyone. Gypsies acquired this name as they were thought to be from Egypt, historians later finding out they they were originally from the North Of India. I would say I am quite well informed on the topic as my dad is Romani Gypsey, DEFINITELY completely different from the "Pikeys". The correct term to call a Gypsy is by what they actually are, "rrom" for males or "rromni" for females, or Romany if referring to either . Traveler, although supposed to be "polite", is actually ignoring the fact that many Gypsies don't actually travel anymore. Now that they have settled in countries, they generally integrate themselves, and the only distinctions usually is the physical appearance (often to be like Indian people) and different customs and traditions.





random web source 2 said:


> This term is of course offensive, and is a derogatory word for travelers, or gypsies. The term is supposed to originate from their nomadic existence on the roads. The main roads in England during the early 19th and 18th centuries were known as Pikes, or Turnpikes. A Pikie was someone who made a home of these. In Hertfordshire they are also known as Diddycoys. Just as squaw is highly offensive in the native American tongue, so is this, having a similar meaning in the Romany tongue. Incidentally the Romany gypsies originated from northern India in the 6th century, and spread westwards throughout the whole of East and West Europe. Modern Hindi, and the Romany dialect apparently have very similar words.


There you go, all clear now. :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

The OED:



> pikey ("paIkI). dial. or slang. Also piky. [f.
> pike n.6 turnpike]
> = piker3.
> 1847 J. O. Halliwell Dict. Archaic & Provinc. Words 623/2
> ...


No mention of Irish.



> Would you wipe your backside with any of these 'tunes' previously recommended by KMP?


Yes, I'm sure 20 years from now kids will be looked in their bedroom trying to figure the chord progressions of Boogie Pimps, and the Dirt Devils will still be charting with regularity. Rave on :roll:


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

The turnpike bit makes sense, thanks jdn.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

jdn said:


> marksovereign said:
> 
> 
> > - if its anything like the rest of your self opinionated crap it won't be worth wiping my backside on !! And when you've told us perhaps you could consider if your choice will still be going strong in 20 years time - somehow I very much doubt it !!
> ...


Erm , haven't heard of half of it , so yes I imagine I would  :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> Erm , haven't heard of half of it , so yes I imagine I would  :


So you're only prepared to listen to stuff you've already heard? :?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

phil said:


> marksovereign said:
> 
> 
> > Erm , haven't heard of half of it , so yes I imagine I would  :
> ...


Good point, however in this case he's probably right.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

phil said:


> marksovereign said:
> 
> 
> > Erm , haven't heard of half of it , so yes I imagine I would  :
> ...


No not at all , I like a lot of different bands and I'll listen to anything. There again I dont make sweeping statements about bands being shite -


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

marksovereign said:


> No not at all , I like a lot of different bands and I'll listen to anything. There again I dont make sweeping statements about bands being shite -


It wasn't sweeping. I thought it was very directed. 
In case you didn't realise I found an oar and I'm sticking it in.

Mind you, I think most of what Kev listens to is the product of the wanky commercialisation of what was once an interesting and inventive genre. Now that's a sweeping statement.


----------



## marksovereign (Sep 20, 2003)

phil said:


> marksovereign said:
> 
> 
> > No not at all , I like a lot of different bands and I'll listen to anything. There again I dont make sweeping statements about bands being shite -
> ...


Doesnt that stand for everything now ? I agree Bono's full of shit and is trying to be the unelected Irish president of the USA, if he stuck at writing songs we'd all be better off. U2 are growing old very gracefully IMHO and this latest album is very listenable, plus if you havent seen them live you've missed something. BUT and its a big BUT theyve lost that hard edge thet had in the Joshua Tree days which made them different, but as an 80s child maybe Ive been there done that listened to it and its nice to listen to a band evolve and mature. My point is that ,most of the bands KMP listens too will never last 25 years and you wont have the pleasure of listening to that evolution !!! I'm starting to sound like my Dad now so i'll get my coat ...........................................


----------

